# [OT] Ambiente di sviluppo web [Risolto]

## innovatel

Ciao ragazzi e buon giorno.

volevo porre una domanda siccome sono in partenza con il primo di 4 progetto da fare sotto linux

Voi per sviluppare un web sotto linux che strumenti usate?

Io per il database uso phpMyAdmin e dbdesigner appena ho tempo di instalalrlo ( se non erro nel portage non si trova...vero?)

Ma per la realizzazione di pagine web che usate? Su slack usavo Quanta (o come si chiama che non mi ricordo) ma lì erano solo modifiche allo scripting e non mi serviva nulla che mi desse una mano a fare un minimo di layuot.

Ora scappo che arrivano i colleghi.

A dopo e buona giornata  :Smile: 

----------

## babalinux

non so se puo' servirti (credo proprio di no) comunque te lo dico lo stesso anche se la mia esperienza nello sviluppo web con linux risale a piu' di due anni fa:

editor:

- vim;

linguaggi:

- perl;

- HTML;

db: 

- MySQL;

- PostGreSQL;

webserver:

- Apache.

cheers,

baba

<edit>

bello il tuo sito, complimenti

</edit>

----------

## paolo

Io ho sempre sviluppato con un browser, un semplice editor di testo, un client ftp e il phpMyAdmin (altro mi sfugge?)  :Cool: 

Ora sto provando bluefish (è in portage). Veramente molto carino

 *Quote:*   

> Description: Bluefish is a GTK HTML editor for the experienced web designer or programmer.

 

Fino a qualche gg fa prima di provare questo pesce-azzurro (che però mi crasha quando clicco sul menù comandi esterni (provate anche voi!)) ho usato un poco gphpedit.

Ora sto cercando un clientftp grafico (ancora non ne ho provato nessuno) mentre nel frattempo uso ncftp  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## Gondor

Recentemente avevo beccato un tool WYSIWYG, ma ora non ricordo il nome  :Razz: 

Cmq Quanta è un buon editor (come del resto anche blue fish).

Per il resto MozillaFirebird, apache, PHP, PHPMyAdmin, dbdesigner (recente), Mysql...le solite cose  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Io con phpmyadmin, kate e mysql. Sotto windows usavo EasyHtml (software fatto da me e da alexbr), ma abbiamo fatto solo una versione per macosx oltre che per windows, dobbiamo ancora fare quella per linux.

----------

## innovatel

Ieri sera ho emergiato il pesciolino blu

non sembra per nulla male ... anzi ... !!! purtroppo non ho avuto modo di provarlo ... erano le 2   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Domani mattina quando smonto vado a casa e mi ci metto a smanettare. Ciccio Gondor, si parte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## michaeljj

Se parliamo di editor, bhe secondo me il migliore è eclipse, scritto in java ed adattato agli oggetti del tuo sistema, è fantastico!

www.eclipse.org

Lo trovi su www.eclipse.org ma non ha nativo il supporto php, per quello devi scaricare i plugin da quì: http://phpeclipse.sourceforge.net

Con questi plug in puoi avere tutto quello che ti sogneresti da un buon editor html-php-java... dall'autocompletition al manuale con ricerca!!

Il plugin sql ti consente di amministrare e creare query sql direttamente dall'editor, e quindi abbandonare un po' phpmyadmin ... Veramente un bell'ide ... e poi l'idea dei plugin è fantastica! 

Questo è un sito che raccoglie e cataloga i plugin per eclipse: http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/plugins.jsp?category=Whatsnew

E' scritto in java, quindi mettete la path di java nel vostro path e via  :Razz: 

Ciao

----------

## innovatel

se non sbaglio eclipse lo si trova pure in portage

dev-util/eclipse-platform-bin

è quello vero?

onestamente non ci avevo pensato perchè a me java non piace molto e non sapevo si potesse estendere al php

grazie per la segnalazione. certo che non si finisce mai di farsi imparare qualcosa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

Ho scaricato l'ultima versione di Eclipse 3

Lo ho messo in /opt ma quando lo lancio mi dà questo errore:

Caused by: org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: Unable to create platform lock file: /home/diego/workspace/.metadata/.lock.

	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.createLockFile(InternalPlatform.java:225)

	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.loaderStartup(InternalPlatform.java:677)

	... 14 more

 :Shocked: 

Da notare che il file .lock lo crea...

Qualche idea?

----------

## michaeljj

mmm, non saprei, io uso la versione 2, non so esattamente quale perchè ho il portatile sotto check dell'fs e adesso non saprei dirti...

Cmq la 2 mi è risultata molto stabile

Ciao

----------

## Josuke

Se posso consigliare...provate Quanta è fantastico

----------

## Sparker

Sto usando quanta da un po', mi piace molto come completa l'html, ma non molto come completa il php. Per questo sto cercando una soluzione alternativa (inoltre si incasina con le parentesi...)

----------

## innovatel

con quanta ci ho fatto un bel lavoro e mi ha fatto una buona impressione.

anche eclipse eprò non scehrza.

ora ci vorrà un pò prima che torni a programmare ... 24 h credo ... sapete ,,, mi hanno appena dimesso dall'ospedale dopo un ricovero in urgenza   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora ci vorrà un pò prima che torni a programmare ... 24 h credo ... sapete ,,, mi hanno appena dimesso dall'ospedale dopo un ricovero in urgenza  

 

Azz, spero nulla di grave ma soprattutto che tu ti sia rimesso (o possa rimetterti presto)! In bocca al lupo  :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
>  (che però mi crasha quando clicco sul menù comandi esterni (provate anche voi!)) 
> ...

 

Dalla versione 0.12 emergiata oggi (perchè oggi comparsa il -vup world) "Comandi Esterni" non crasha piu'.

Deo Gratias.

Paolo

----------

## Naspe

Raga scusate, gia che siamo in tema di webdesign, sapete mica se durante una sessione nftp posso lanciare il vim per editare un file e salvarlo direttamente in remoto senza doverlo scaricare, editare e uppare dinuovo?

In caso nn si potesse che client ftp / editor (testuale plz) mi consigliate?

Emacs?

In windows uso EditPlus che è veramente il migliore, permette di aprire cartelle remote (impostando l'account FTP) e di lavorare direttamente su di esse...

----------

## Sparker

Credo che Quanta lo possa fare, impostando un opportuno progetto, ma non ho mai provato.

----------

## maur8

@paolo:

Come client ftp grafico, visto che usi gtk (bluefish), ti consiglio il famigerato gFTP.

Ciao,

Maur8.

----------

